# Got me a bee tree yesterday...



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Got called to do a removal in a tree yesterday. The tree was located in a burned over section of a pine forest in an old hollow oak on the side of a mountain about 8500' feet up. Very interesting, had to use a bulldozer and a backhoe to section off the hive, which was about 20 feet up - all on a steep incline. It went pretty well and we got the hive out in one piece. 

Going to leave them in the tree to overwinter. I will deal with them in the Spring. These bees are very dark and quite aggressive. I am thinking they are some kind of AMM 'ish bee.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Paul McCarty said:


> had to use a bulldozer and a backhoe, 8500' up on the side of a mountain.


hahahahahahaahhaha, going to show this post to my wife who thinks I have too many tools and will never turn down catching bees!


Gotta love it, FREE BEES


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Any pics?? of the bee tree. I took three out of one tree. Thought there was only two but ended up with three.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Got pics of it after all was said and done, but camera didn't cooperate when we were cutting it down. 

Backhoes and bulldozers are the new style hive tools you know.

No really, the land-owner was just going to chop it down and kill them, so I helped him out and took them away instead.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

share what pics you have.


----------

